
New features in C# 7 - avita1
https://www.kenneth-truyers.net/2016/01/20/new-features-in-c-sharp-7/
======
feylikurds
New features in C# 7: Tuples, Record types, Pattern Matching, Immutable types,
and Non-nullable reference types.

------
nickpeterson
These are nice, will probably allow some C# code to be more succinct. I wonder
if this will eventually help improve F# interop?

------
nikolay
With the new Microsoft, C# definitely looks better than Java!

